# [SOLVED] Exchange 2013 Migration



## manu_nz09 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi All

I recently installed Exchange 2013 on a server 2012 server 
We also have exchange 2007 running 
Installation was all fine but I thing made some mistake creating virtual directory.

or may something in the redirection 

when I browse to exchange admin centre it keeps redirecting to owa and bring me the sign in option to exchange 2007 

help please


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Exchange 2013 Migration*

Before getting started, is there a reason for keeping 2007 active?


----------



## manu_nz09 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Exchange 2013 Migration*

yes want to keep both running and slowly migrate users to 2013 then decommission 2007


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Exchange 2013 Migration*

Won't work if the redirect is set on the OWA folder. You'd have to write something (I don't know what, hopefully someone will chime in) in your Custom Errors Directory. It would have been easier to migrate all at once.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Exchange 2013 Migration*

how are you trying to get to the Exchange 2013 admin? Are you using the https://mail.domain.com/ECP? or are you using the local name such as Https://exchange2013/ECP? or the ip address of the server? 
Is the firewall on Server 2012 has exceptions for allowing port 80 and 443 enabled?


----------



## manu_nz09 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Exchange 2013 Migration*

Hi I turned off firewall and tried https://mail.domain.com/ecp
https://exchange 2013/ecp and with IP address getting same result


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

OK let's check your exchange 2013 first can u get to the ecp from there? 
If so let's check ur exchange 2013 server for services and see all exchange services are working 
If everything okay in services than let's open your IIS management and check your virtual directory for the ecp to see if that's not corrupt.

Also what service pack of exchange 2013 are you working with?


----------



## manu_nz09 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Exchange 2013 Migration*

hi 

I manage to fix my ECP issue now I can get to ECP but got another problem 
I created a mailbox on new exchange server but when try to access that mailbox via owa gets error " something went wrong please try again later" also generate below error message in event logs 

*Event code: 3008 *
*Event message: A configuration error has occurred. *
*Event time: 21/11/2014 11:20:50 a.m. *
*Event time (UTC): 20/11/2014 10:20:50 p.m. *
*Event ID: e29171bf246046018d99b523e15fefd1 *
*Event sequence: 1 *
*Event occurrence: 1 *
*Event detail code: 0 *

*Application information: *
*Application domain: /LM/W3SVC/2/ROOT/owa-2-130609956474725566 *
*Trust level: Full *
*Application Virtual Path: /owa *
*Application Path: C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Exchange Server\V15\ClientAccess\owa\ *
*Machine name: Exchange2013*

*Process information: *
*Process ID: 6472 *
*Process name: w3wp.exe *
*Account name: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM *

*Exception information: *
*Exception type: ConfigurationErrorsException *
*Exception message: Could not load file or assembly 'AntiXSSLibrary, Version=4.2.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=d127efab8a9c114f' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified. (C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Exchange Server\V15\ClientAccess\owa\web.config line 110)*
*at System.Web.Configuration.CompilationSection.LoadAssemblyHelper(String assemblyName, Boolean starDirective)*
*at System.Web.Configuration.AssemblyInfo.get_AssemblyInternal()*
*at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.GetReferencedAssemblies(CompilationSection compConfig)*
*at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.CallPreStartInitMethods(String preStartInitListPath, Boolean& isRefAssemblyLoaded)*
*at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.ExecutePreAppStart()*
*at System.Web.Hosting.HostingEnvironment.Initialize(ApplicationManager appManager, IApplicationHost appHost, IConfigMapPathFactory configMapPathFactory, HostingEnvironmentParameters hostingParameters, PolicyLevel policyLevel, Exception appDomainCreationException)*
*Could not load file or assembly 'AntiXSSLibrary, Version=4.2.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=d127efab8a9c114f' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.*
*at System.Reflection.RuntimeAssembly._nLoad(AssemblyName fileName, String codeBase, Evidence assemblySecurity, RuntimeAssembly locationHint, StackCrawlMark& stackMark, IntPtr pPrivHostBinder, Boolean throwOnFileNotFound, Boolean forIntrospection, Boolean suppressSecurityChecks)*
*at System.Reflection.RuntimeAssembly.InternalLoadAssemblyName(AssemblyName assemblyRef, Evidence assemblySecurity, RuntimeAssembly reqAssembly, StackCrawlMark& stackMark, IntPtr pPrivHostBinder, Boolean throwOnFileNotFound, Boolean forIntrospection, Boolean suppressSecurityChecks)*
*at System.Reflection.RuntimeAssembly.InternalLoad(String assemblyString, Evidence assemblySecurity, StackCrawlMark& stackMark, IntPtr pPrivHostBinder, Boolean forIntrospection)*
*at System.Reflection.RuntimeAssembly.InternalLoad(String assemblyString, Evidence assemblySecurity, StackCrawlMark& stackMark, Boolean forIntrospection)*
*at System.Reflection.Assembly.Load(String assemblyString)*
*at System.Web.Configuration.CompilationSection.LoadAssemblyHelper(String assemblyName, Boolean starDirective)*


*Request information: *
*Request URL: https://Exchange2013.domain.com:444/owa *
*Request path: /owa *
*User host address: fe80::181f:478a:2c52:3b2eC:\Program Files\Microsoft\Exchange Server\V15\ClientAccess\owa\ *
*User: *
*Is authenticated: False *
*Authentication Type: *
*Thread account name: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM *

*Thread information: *
*Thread ID: 14 *
*Thread account name: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM *
*Is impersonating: False *
*Stack trace: at System.Web.Configuration.CompilationSection.LoadAssemblyHelper(String assemblyName, Boolean starDirective)*
*at System.Web.Configuration.AssemblyInfo.get_AssemblyInternal()*
*at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.GetReferencedAssemblies(CompilationSection compConfig)*
*at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.CallPreStartInitMethods(String preStartInitListPath, Boolean& isRefAssemblyLoaded)*
*at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.ExecutePreAppStart()*
*at System.Web.Hosting.HostingEnvironment.Initialize(ApplicationManager appManager, IApplicationHost appHost, IConfigMapPathFactory configMapPathFactory, HostingEnvironmentParameters hostingParameters, PolicyLevel policyLevel, Exception appDomainCreationException)*


Any Ideas?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you accessing this internal address or external?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Take a look here 
https://social.technet.microsoft.co...web-and-public-redirection?forum=exchange2010
Almost same issue


----------



## manu_nz09 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Exchange 2013 Migration*

Hi All 

Thanks for you replies and I have fixed my problem see below 

so my first problem was EAC so I did a recycle on all application pool in IIS and EAC started working 
Before I also recreated Virtual directories etc so might have kicked off something then as well 

Once I got EAC working I created a test.admin account and tried loging into owa was keep coming above error 
so I followed below 2 links which indicates there should be another file called Sharedweb.config so I copied that file from "*V15\FrontEnd\HttpProxy*" 
and pasted in "*V15\ClientAccess*" 
and that was it my owa started working as it should 

Dae's MS Exchange Blog: ASP.NET problems with 2013 CU6 install 


https://social.technet.microsoft.co...13-cu6-event-id-1003?forum=exchangesvrgeneral 
Thanks Again


----------

